# My Weekend South Texas Buck



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Shot my first good deer in over 10 years Saturday morning. I wanted my daughter or son to shoot him bot both said no way. They both said dad needed to be the shooter. Had my daughter and a good friend in the blind when I pulled the trigger and it was a great hunt. This is my kind of deer and actually got my heart pumping when he showed up. Feels kind nice to pull the trigger again and was extra special that I was able to enjoy it with both of them.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow! Yes sir that is a heart pounding buck! Congratulations.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a good picture of you all and of a great buck! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

That's an incredible deer! Congratulations sir!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Well hell yea that's a heart pounder. Great buck bud. Congratulations.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats on a great deer and picture with family.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

very cool looking buck there


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That got my heart pounding thinking about that situation...congrats on an awesome deer and having the family with you.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

That is awesome! Great times at the ranch with family


----------



## jvr_dejesus (Aug 25, 2010)

The essence of a true S Tx monster! Congrats on shooting a beautiful deer and sharing with family!! About time dad shoots a big deer... Ha


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Most excellent and a tribute to your management. Congratulations!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Good gosh! Nice buck. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

That is a fantastic buck. Congratulations!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful deer. Congratulations.


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. What an awesome buck.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats... Great Buck


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats! Another awesome buck and great pic....l


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice, indeed. Congrats on an awesome family too.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great deer...even better story and pic!

Congrats!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great Buck for sure, well done sir!!! That buck would have got my heart pumping as well.....


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Nice buck


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Veeery Nice........Congrats


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Beautiful buck. Very nice.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful all the way around.. Congrats!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on a great deer! Nothing like making memories with family and friends!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

What a stud. Congrats.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice buck sir!

Glad you were able to share that moment with loved ones.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Daaang! My heart is pounding just from looking at the pic. Excellent photo(story) too. Enlarge and frame the photo for the wall somewhere near the mount. Fine young'ns you have sir to pass on him for you.. Congrats on everything.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations.
You must have several good'uns on the wall, because you post a lot of awesome pics to not have pulled the trigger in 10 years. Just sayin'! LOL 

Beautiful buck!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

If that buck does not get your heart pumping there is no reason to hunt.
Congrats!
BB


----------



## TRRIFLE (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome deer. Congratulations!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

He was worth the wait, congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Outstanding buck...Congratulations on that and on your great family time.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Deer!!
Looks like he almost may have some of ur 12 pt. gene frame! What a Hoss!

I have always let my kids shoot our deer as of a long time running .........I too will drop the hammer one of these days.


----------



## bullman63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Impressive deer, even cooler to have family there to seal the memory!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice!! Congrats. 


-Bob


----------

